# Info on pier by Mobile



## fishinjack (Feb 6, 2008)

I am going to be in Mobile, Al on April 2 & 3. I understand there is a pier at the bridge that goes to Dolphin Island. Can anyone give me information on this pier and what I might be able to catch in early april. Missing our trip to P'cola this spring in favor of a cruise in the western gulf. Have a few fishing trips booked, but am looking for info for the two days we will be in Mobile before the cruise. Thanks


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

I believe you're refering to Cedar Point Pier. 

They have a website @ http://www.fishingpier.net/

The 2nd & 3rd of April you will have slow incoming tides. IF the weather cooperates (light winds) you should be able to expect decent fishing for inshore species: specks, redfish, flounder, drum, white trout, ground mullet& croaker. They catch a fair amount of decent trout, especially at night under the lights.

Hope this helps!


----------



## fishinjack (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info and web site. appreciate your help. looking forward to a month or two in the p'cola area next spring or before.


----------

